# Kino: "Bohemian Rhapsody"-Macher produziert Michael-Jackson-Film



## yaviellorien (25. November 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Kino: "Bohemian Rhapsody"-Macher produziert Michael-Jackson-Film* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Kino: "Bohemian Rhapsody"-Macher produziert Michael-Jackson-Film*


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2019)

Wenn er den Cast und auch den Rest so hinbekommt wie bei Bohemian Rhapsody dann Jederzeit. BR ist top.


----------



## Chroom (25. November 2019)

Da bin ich aber gespannt in welche Richtung der Film gehen wird. Wird man Ihn als das Opfer der Medien zeigen oder doch als Menschen der gewisse Sexuelle Neigungen zu Jüngeren gehabt hat. Den wirklich wissen tut das ja keiner oder?Ich bin mir nicht sicher aber ich glaube das es nicht viele Menschen geben wird die wirklich wissen wie er war um ein glaubhaftes Bild von Ihm zu zeigen. Aber wie schon geschrieben bin ich echt gespannt darauf.


----------



## Worrel (25. November 2019)

Chroom schrieb:


> Da bin ich aber gespannt in welche Richtung der Film gehen wird. Wird man Ihn als das Opfer der Medien zeigen oder doch als Menschen der gewisse Sexuelle Neigungen zu Jüngeren gehabt hat.


Letzteres glaube ich nicht. Ich denke, er wollte einfach eine "normale" Kindheit nachholen und mit - aus dem Blickwinkel gesehen: - Gleichaltrigen zusammen sein (im Sinne von mit ihnen spielen, nicht sexuell).

Daß das nicht normal ist und daß er wenig Rücksicht auf die Familien der Kinder genommen hat, stimmt wohl, aber für sexuelle Aktivitäten gibt es keinerlei Beweis und diejenigen, die das behaupten, verstricken sich in Widersprüche.


@Film: bin mal gespannt, wer da den Jackson mimen darf und ob die mit einem Schauspieler auskommen - der Thriller/Bad MJ sah ja ganz anders aus als der 2005er Prozeß MJ.


----------



## Batze (26. November 2019)

Worrel schrieb:


> @Film: bin mal gespannt, wer da den Jackson mimen darf und ob die mit einem Schauspieler auskommen - der Thriller/Bad MJ sah ja ganz anders aus als der 2005er Prozeß MJ.


Mit einem werden die wohl eher nicht hinkommen. Also bei M.J. muss man ja schon bei den Jackson Five anfangen.


----------



## Worrel (26. November 2019)

Batze schrieb:


> Mit einem werden die wohl eher nicht hinkommen. Also bei M.J. muss man ja schon bei den Jackson Five anfangen.


Ähm ja, stimmt.


----------

